# North Atlantic Olive (???)



## fore check (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello,

I've read some pretty great reviews of smoking with olive wood, but the reviews were specifically for "fruit bearing" olive wood grown on the west coast.


How would "North Atlantic Olive" compare?  Anyone know?

I have done some web searching for olive wood and the following site with North Atlantic Olive seems like the best source for chips of anything "olive."

This site has it and "Northern Beechnut" (as well as a few others) available in 220 cu. in. bags of chips:

EDIT:  I just realized that the URL I posted originally looks suspicious - it's not a malicious site.  That the heck kind of URL name is "www {dot} predatorpee {dot} com" anyway?

http://www.predatorpee.com/Merchant2...ory_Code=CHIPS

Is it worth a try?  Should I expect similar results?

Thanks!


----------

